# fixing joint between Asphalt Driveway and garage (concrete)



## vvrishi (Apr 6, 2014)

dear readers,

i am newbie to home projects...There is a 3/4 to 1 inch gap between my driveway and garage. without doing proper research, i filled the gap with concrete(just yesterday) so that water cannot seep in and dont damage foundation.

later learned that some expandable material like asphalt should have been used.

now my question is should i remove the concrete and re-do the whole thing with asphalt material? what would happen if i leave it like that. 

Thanks for your time....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A narrow joint like that is just going to crack.
There was suppose to be an expansion joint there.
The joint could have been filled with foam cording and flexible caulking.
Both are sold in the masonry area in any box store.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Because the driveway is asphalt and not concrete it probably won't hurt anything because asphalt has some give to it. If you are worried about water going down it I would put some asphalt sealer for large cracks on it .


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

asphalt is 'flexible pvmt' & conc is 'rigid pvmt',,, it would be extremely unusual to find a sealed transition joint in residential work while its common on military airfields,,, haven't yet seen an apron/vest store carry the correct size backer rod for your however you don't need it,,, clean out the joint ( CLEAN ), install duck tape on the bottom, & seal w/dow 890sl or equivalent - no thicker than 3/8" depth,,, IF the blacktop is 6mos old or more, this will probably work,,, IF its new blacktop, oils & solvents in the b-top won't have sufficiently oxidized so the sealant won't adhere to the b-top

IF there's movement in either, asphalt sealer will crack as its not a sealant nor is it elastomeric,,, but doubtful conc filler there now is flexible either :no:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

vvrishi said:


> dear readers,
> 
> i am newbie to home projects...There is a 3/4 to 1 inch gap between my driveway and garage. without doing proper research, i filled the gap with concrete(just yesterday) so that water cannot seep in and dont damage foundation.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... You don't say Where you are,....

I'm guessin' that crack was from frost heavin', 'n as the frost leaves the ground,....
It would have moved back into place,....

Now that ya filled the crack, it can't, so it's gonna shift elsewhere,...


----------

